# Rena Filstar XP3 filter



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Currently I have a fluval 404 and a jebo odyssea 4 on my 100 gal tank....I am thinking of replacing them both with one unit that will filter as much gph as the 2 I currently have...Rena filstar xp3 says it runs 350 gph....anyone use these and if so what are your thoughts??Here is a link to the one I am looking at.... http://www.aquariumguys.com/filstarxp3.html Thx...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Output is good, but your gonna have less then half the media space you do know. Xp3 holds less them media then either one of those filters.....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

thing is my odyssea is leaking at the main seal and the valve and im not sure how old the fluval is so rather than end up buying 2 id like to just find one canister with high output that will serve the same purpose as 2...what would you suggest?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Personally I love XP3's... after next week, I will be running 5 of them and will be having 0 problems with any of them and wont have any complaints besides my turtles making too big of a mess and theirs needing to be cleaned almost weekly... not really the filters fault, if anything it is doing too good of a job cleaning their tank.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Zippa,
Keep in mind that high gph does not equate to be a better filter (better biological filtration). I much prefer fluval to rena ( i hate hate HATE renas "plumbing") better yet tho is eheim. <--- very efficent filters very very low gph. So again, gph doesnt mean squat. If you want water movement get a powerhead. The only reason I like the higher gph fluvals vs the lower gph eheims is they tend to be much better at mechanical filtration. To compensate you can get a cheap powerfilter which is excellent with mechanical filtration.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Good point Exodus I never really though of it in those terms...I have a power head I just figure the more the water was cycled the better the filtration...Maybe I will just go with a new fluval 405 or something...Any idea if those jebo odyssea's can be rebuilt? Mine seems to be leaking at one valve and where the cannister seals .....I am going to mess with it tomorrow to see if I can get it to seal if not I will be looking into a brand new canister of some sort.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

zippa said:


> Good point Exodus I never really though of it in those terms...I have a power head I just figure the more the water was cycled the better the filtration...Maybe I will just go with a new fluval 405 or something...Any idea if those jebo odyssea's can be rebuilt? Mine seems to be leaking at one valve and where the cannister seals .....I am going to mess with it tomorrow to see if I can get it to seal if not I will be looking into a brand new canister of some sort.


Most of your name brand filters have parts avalible for them. Some people have good sucess with the cheaper brands like the jebo while others hate them. Your fluval is a good quality filter, if its working now I would just add a second one. If you look around you can still find fluval 404s at a much cheaper price than the 405, and from what ive heard there isnt a real difference in the two.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't bother. the rena is over rated for its flow. And will actually get more around 150 after you fill it with media. And as stated it dosen't hold as much as the cans that you already have. I would not waste the money with the expectation that you will have greater flow with the single rena. to out flow that pair of filters you would ahve to go up to a fluval fx5.
Your oddysea out performs most of the filters in its class. and you would benifit by replacing the 404 with another CFS4. since it holds more media. and will only cost you 50 bucks instead of 150. 
Remember Eheim makes the best. The Jebo/oddysea/lifetech CFS 4 is a very detailed copy of the eheim filters. So you do retain the benifits of the design.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

go and get the fluval fx5


----------

